
Warning: Debian stable kernel upgrade breaks most ARM SBC - geppetto
https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=922478
======
voltagex_
Oops: [https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-
bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=922478#72](https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-
bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=922478#72)

The problem patch is in
[http://deb.debian.org/debian/pool/main/l/linux/linux_4.9.144...](http://deb.debian.org/debian/pool/main/l/linux/linux_4.9.144-3.debian.tar.xz)
(I think)

"Commit 901e325f772f "ARM: bugs: add support for per-processor bug checking"
added a new member to struct processor. This structure is always instantiated
in built-in code and the new member is only used in built-in code. Therefore
we can safely add the new member at the end instead.

Move it to the end and hide it from genksyms. Also hide it when building
modules, to make sure they really don't use it."

------
sm4rk0
This should be made "sticky", if there was this feature @HN. Strange that
ci.debian.net didn't catch this.

~~~
kfwhp
What % of HN users use an ARM SBC with Debian?

~~~
markvdb
We do at [https://fosdem.org](https://fosdem.org) on our custom made video
gear. That's 56 boxes in a crucial spot in our operation. We went out of our
way to make sure we had plain vanilla mainline Debian stable packaged linux
running on the Allwinner A20 based boards that power them, instead of some
binary arm kernel with all kinds of issues.

~~~
BiggusDijkus
OffTopic: At FOSDEM, I was quite curious about those media boxes. Is there any
docs to read about them?

~~~
markvdb
Here's some info at least:

* a rough diagram: [https://github.com/FOSDEM/video/tree/master/hardware](https://github.com/FOSDEM/video/tree/master/hardware)

* the software running on them: [https://github.com/FOSDEM/infrastructure/tree/master/ansible...](https://github.com/FOSDEM/infrastructure/tree/master/ansible/playbooks/roles/video-box)

Your message also served as a reminder that I should really publish the laser
cut box cutting and assembly info. I'll get to that eventually.

------
vectorEQ
love this note on it: "Sure, maybe. I've suggested kernelci as a useful thing
to help here, but we really need to be testing kernels complete with all the
Debian patches to..."

so does that mean they test the kernel but not their own patches to it? seems
silly :D

------
moocowtruck
then it's not a debian stable kernel now is it

